# toro 620 snowblower



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there all its been a while that i been on the forums, anyway i got this toro 620 snowblower from a yardsale for 5 dollars, i put new gas iol mix and its got spark, got good compression 120 lbs, but it wont start up, i its the carb, but do i need to look for and do , any help is welcomed and appreciated and thanks for any help.:wave::wave:


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I also have a Toro s620, I got mine at the dump and it ran haha. 

Give it a shot of carb cleaner into the carb and see if it starts, if it doesn't then with good compression and spark I would look at either a clogged muffler or a sheered flywheel key. More then likely it is the carburator because its common for snow blowers. 

Those have a diaphragm in the carburetor which dries up and doesn't allow fuel to flow. I would remove the carb, take it apart, soak it in carb cleaner and give it a fresh rebuild kit. If you have no experience with these carburetors reply back and one of us will help you. Also its a good idea to replace the fuel line, and I added a fuel filter to mine.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

yes, those Tecumseh diaphragm carbs are slightly odd, but are super simple, just a real pain to get out at times!!!


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

:wave::wave::wave:thanks guys it seemed it needed somecarb cleaning now it runs ok, now another question how do i adjust the carb to make it run the best and most power at the fastest speed, and thanks again for the help..:wave:


----------

